# Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)



## donlotis (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

heute war es wieder soweit, eine Generalsäuberung und -schmierung meiner Red Arc stand mal wieder an. Mehrere Vollbäder im Ostseewasser und doch recht große Fische ließen mir keine andere Wahl. Wie bei den letzten beiden Malen auch war kein Sandkorn im Getriebe zu finden #6, lediglich einige Salzkristalle hatten sich auf Alu-Teilen gebildet (keine Chance!).
Also erstmal die alte Schmiere runter (da helfen konventionelle Pfeifenreiniger ungemein, die saugen viel auf und man kann sie beliebig biegen). Die alte Schmiere war erstens  zu wenig und zweitens auch schon grau-schwarz/mehlig. Danach neu eingefettet/-geölt (alle Kugellager + Schnecke).
Läuft wieder wie Sau!! :q

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Wer einmal in eine Arc mit WS reinschauen möchte, bitte schön:


----------



## Angler93 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

genau das gleiche habe ich gerade auch gemacht;-)
hin und wieder muss das einfach mal sein
gruß


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

By the way: kann mir jemand eine Kopie der Explosionszeichung einer Red Arc 10300 zur Verfügung stellen? Mir ist der Bügel an der Seite mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen abgesprungen und die Feder sowie der kleine Z Haken sind abhanden gekommen. Ich würde die Teile gerne nachbestellen, brauche aber die Teilenummern und etvl. einen Bauplan?

Danke für Eure Mühe!!


----------



## donlotis (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



Zanderfreunde-Gla schrieb:


> By the way: kann mir jemand eine Kopie der Explosionszeichung einer Red Arc 10300 zur Verfügung stellen? Mir ist der Bügel an der Seite mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen abgesprungen und die Feder sowie der kleine Z Haken sind abhanden gekommen. Ich würde die Teile gerne nachbestellen, brauche aber die Teilenummern und etvl. einen Bauplan?
> 
> Danke für Eure Mühe!!



Hallo,

Guckst Du hier (.pdf)!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Ich muß hier übrigens nochmal ein #6 und ein |good: loswerden!

@donlotis
Ein Bild von deinem Fett fehlt mir hier noch, vor allem dem angewendeten!


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Schönes Ding!


Wie/Womit hast du gefettet?

Ich hab bei meiner baugleichen Alubraid Hanseline Titanfett versucht, hält aber leider nicht lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie/Womit hast du gefettet?


Frag ich ja schon...  



> Ich hab bei meiner baugleichen Alubraid Hanseline Titanfett versucht, hält aber leider nicht lange.


Hast Du vorher richtig gewaschen? 

Einfach drüber oder auf Restfilm hält überhaupt nicht fest. :g


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Mal Danke an alle Beteiligten
Für mich technisch Unbegabten,
gibt's ein Bild von Exzenter ?
wäre doch gut als Kontrast/ Vergleich.
Wenn ja, danke im Voraus.
MFG und dicke Fische A.


----------



## donlotis (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @donlotis
> Ein Bild von deinem Fett fehlt mir hier noch, vor allem dem angewendeten!





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie/Womit hast du gefettet?
> 
> Ich hab bei meiner baugleichen Alubraid Hanseline Titanfett versucht, hält aber leider nicht lange.




Hallo, 

ich benutze immer das PENN Rollenfett, schmiert hervorragend und haftet lange.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> 
> 
> Wie/Womit hast du gefettet?
> ...



Vorher alles mit WD40 spülen, dan am besten mit Waschbenzin drüber um das WD runter zu kriegen, dann so 1 Std warten bis das verdunstet ist dan erst fetten.


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Vielen, vielen herzlichen Dank!!
Das war super schnell.
Donlotis, Du hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen!!
Ich werde in Zukunft auch sicherlich brav die Doku aufbewahren.

Merci
Volker


----------



## donlotis (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Gerne!


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einfach drüber oder auf Restfilm hält überhaupt nicht fest. :g




Erwischt! |supergri

Also nochmal alles von vorne, na super. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Ich sach ja auch immer: Sollen die doch (Spro et.al.) gleich die Rollen vollkommen ungefettet ausliefern, von mir aus auch als Bausatz (z.B. Spro PRO Bausatz ), auf jeden Fall GANZ OHNE Fett, dann kann ich viel leichter und besser selber fetten! :q :q

Das ENTfetten ist weit mehr Arbeit als das Fetten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Ja, war in der Tat ne Schweinearbeit alle Teile sauber zu kriegen.

Hab sie alle schön in Waschbenzin eingelegt und sauber gepinselt.

Die Lager in Motoröl eingelegt, bewegliche Teile mit Kettenfließfett NLGI-0 geschmiert, die WS-Welle mit Titanfett. Das Sperrlager habe ich garnicht gefettet, nur gereinigt.
Alles wieder zusammengesetzt und mächtig durchgekurbelt. Lief am Anfang sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wurde aber nach vielen Umdrehungen deutlich besser. Ein Kontrollblick ins Innere zeigte - das Fett bleibt bis jetzt auch an den wichtigen Stellen haften.

Die Rolle zeigt jetzt aber beim Kurbeln ein ganz leichtes "Brummen" (weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll). Möglicherweise liegen die Ritzel vom großen Antriebsrad und der Getriebewelle jetzt anders aneinander als vorher, wo sie sich schon "eingelaufen" hatten. Ist also noch etwas Feintuning fällig.

Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich beim nächsten Hochseeangeln macht, heute ist mein Makrelentrip mit der KehrheimII leider wegen Orkanwarnung abgesagt worden. :c


----------



## Wollebre (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

zum Reinigen des Innenlebens meiner Rollen nehme ich immer Kaltreiniger (KFZ Zubehörhandel) und einen Pinsel. Ist nicht brennbar und reinigt bis in die letzten Ritzen. Danach kräftig mit Pressluft in einer Autowerkstatt durchblasen oder mit gut saugendem Lappen trocken wischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die Lager in Motoröl eingelegt, bewegliche Teile mit Kettenfließfett NLGI-0 geschmiert, die WS-Welle mit Titanfett.
> 
> Die Rolle zeigt jetzt aber beim Kurbeln ein ganz leichtes "Brummen" (weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll). Möglicherweise liegen die Ritzel vom großen Antriebsrad und der Getriebewelle jetzt anders aneinander als vorher, wo sie sich schon "eingelaufen" hatten.


Will Dich ja jetzt nicht konsternieren, weil was wieder fällig wird ... :g
Das ist jetzt aber die Alubraid gewesen, nicht war?

Aber das Kettenfließfett NLGI-0 auf den Hauptzahnrädern wird nicht so recht funzen, sowas "brummt" wirklich. Titanfett überall wäre wohl angenehmer und dauerhafter.

Bis zum optimal abgedichteten Bau einer Arc wird leider noch etwas Zeit vergehen, ich hoffe dann auch auf ein "Nur noch Fließfett nachfüllen" ! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber das Kettenfließfett NLGI-0 auf den Hauptzahnrädern wird nicht so recht funzen, sowas "brummt" wirklich. Titanfett überall wäre wohl angenehmer und dauerhafter.



Och nö! #t  

Ja, die Alubraid. Das Brummen liess sich jedenfalls nicht durch ne veränderte Stellung der Zahnräder beseitigen, von daher befürchte ich, daß du leider recht hast. |rolleyes

Das Titanfett ist aber auch net so toll, da recht schwer, damit ist auch kein wirklicher Leichtlauf hinzubekommen, oder?
Also das gesamte Getriebe mit Titanfett schmieren oder nur alle Zahnräder und den WS?

Auf dem WS macht es sich ja sehr gut, das einzige, was hält. 

Was kommt denn da von Haus aus eigentl. für ein Fett rein?


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Ich habe auch etliche Fette durchprobiert, leider kriege ich diesen samtweichen lauf wie im Originalzustand mit keinem Fett hin ... . Ist das Öl- Fett zu dünn brummt sie bzw man hört die Zahnräder ineinander greifen ist es zu dick läuft die Rolle zwar schön ruhig aber etwas schwerer.

Ich hab sogar schon daran gedacht mal Vaseline reinzuschmieren das sieht dem ori Fett irgendwie am ähnlichsten.

#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Alles mit Titanfett  das passt schon sieht schwerer aus als der Lauf wird


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

wo gibts denn sowas normalerweise? Bauhaus? Fahrradladen? gibts da unterschiede? welche Marke hat sich bewährt ? 

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Alles mit Titanfett  das passt schon sieht schwerer aus als der Lauf wird



Also ich hatte schon alles mit Titanfett "nachgeschmiert", also einfach über alte Schmiermittelreste drauf.

Das lief zwar ruhig, aber schon viel schwergängiger als vorher. Kann natürlich auch an dem Altfett gelegen haben.

Ich werd das jetzt nochmal probieren, die Totalzerlegung der Rolle fand ich jetzt nach dem ersten Mal garnicht so schlimm. Macht auch irgendwie Spass. |rolleyes :q



Slotti schrieb:


> wo gibts denn sowas normalerweise? Bauhaus? Fahrradladen? gibts da unterschiede? welche Marke hat sich bewährt ?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen



Mit Hanseline saust die Maschine! :q Gibt's im Fahrradladen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Titanfett also der weiße Kram kriegt man im Fahradladen ansonsten mal im KFZ Teilehandel nach Renocal FN 745 fragen, letzteres muß aber paar Tage ziehen lassen nach der schmierung, riecht etwas penetrant


----------



## zanderjäger91 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

ich bin mal so frei und kram den Trööt mal wieder raus, zwar gehört die Frage nicht unbedingt hier rein aber was solls.
Und zwar will ich mir heute ein paar neue Wobbler bestellen und dazu noch eine Rollentasche für meine zukünftige Red Arc 10300. Allerdings weiß ich jetz nicht welche Größe die Tasche haben muss da ich ja keine Maße von der Rolle hab. Wär hier jemand so freundlich und könnte mir die Maße von der Arc mit eingeklappter Kurbel geben?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## crazyFish (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Hey da es ja nicht auf den mm ankommt sind alle Maße Pi x Daumen mit einem kleinen Zuschlag, damit es passt 

Gemessen ist meine 10400 die ja soweit ich weiss vom Gehäuse her wie die 10300 ist.

14 x 12,5 x 8,5 cm^3


----------



## zanderjäger91 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blick ins Innenleben einer Spro Red Arc (10300)*

Besten Dank


----------

